# Up to date info on Baja Sur post Odile



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Hola!

I was hoping to get some updates on how things were going in Baja Sur as I was planning a trip down with my family until hurricane Odile struck. We were set on wintering in Cabo.

I tried looking into other alternatives on the mainland but Cabo is appealing in SO MANY ways, and we are hoping that things would be okay enough for us to go down in November.

Anyone on here currently in Cabo? La Paz and other Baja Sur updates are also appreciated ...

Gracias!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I know we have an active participant who lives in La Paz and who has contributed information post-Odile, we may have someone else from elsewhere in BCS. 

That said, if you've looked at the many available video's and still pictures online, and the extent of the damage to so many hotels/resorts/restaurants/condominiums/local homes ... it seems pretty clear it's going to take a long time and a lot of $$$ to put things back together particularly in Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo. 

When did you plan to visit that area? 

There seem to be two lines of thought I see expressed in online travel forums (my paraphrasing): 1) "We'lll change our plans because we don't think we'd enjoy being in a community so hard hit where previously available comfort and tourism services are available."; and, 2) "We're not changing our plans even though it may be uncomfortable, because the local people need our money." 

Since this is primarily a forum for expats living in Mexico or wanting to live in Mexico, etc. more than it's a travel/tour forum ... maybe you should cross-post your questions to a travel forum with an emphasis on Mexico. I've looked at the most popular of those forums/websites and observe the BCS travel industry representatives peppering the forum(s) with statements (again, primarily referring to Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo) such as (again, my paraphrasing): "Everything's fine, come on down. Don't change your trip plans." Of course, the forums I'm referring to are owned by probably the most popular online travel agency. 

Best of luck with your trip planning.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

As a resident, I'm not really in the know about services for visitors. You'll need to monitor airlines or road conditions, depending on your means of travel. I've read in local news that many Los Cabos hotels and restaurants are back in operation, beaches are clean, schools reopen as of today, electricity has been restored, there are still water shortages in some areas. Citizens and temporary employees have been hard at work cleaning up the tourist centers. You'll want to get direct information from your contacts where you normally stay.

In La Paz, activities are pretty much back to normal, although cleanup and repairs continue. City water, phones, and trash collection still aren't up to speed in some places, but stores are stocked and most businesses are open.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Longford said:


> I know we have an active participant who lives in La Paz and who has contributed information post-Odile, we may have someone else from elsewhere in BCS.
> 
> That said, if you've looked at the many available video's and still pictures online, and the extent of the damage to so many hotels/resorts/restaurants/condominiums/local homes ... it seems pretty clear it's going to take a long time and a lot of $$$ to put things back together particularly in Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo.
> 
> ...


I saw many pictures of the destruction  and read the other two threads about the damage on here. I was hoping for some updates so when I didnt see any I decided to start my own thread.

The thing is we plan on staying for six months starting sometime in November so I would prefer hearing from people living in Baja Sur, especially those in Cabo and La Paz. If we enjoy our six months then we are considering moving there full time so I do believe this is the right place to make my inquiry.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

makaloco said:


> As a resident, I'm not really in the know about services for visitors. You'll need to monitor airlines or road conditions, depending on your means of travel. I've read in local news that many Los Cabos hotels and restaurants are back in operation, beaches are clean, schools reopen as of today, electricity has been restored, there are still water shortages in some areas. Citizens and temporary employees have been hard at work cleaning up the tourist centers. You'll want to get direct information from your contacts where you normally stay.
> 
> In La Paz, activities are pretty much back to normal, although cleanup and repairs continue. City water, phones, and trash collection still aren't up to speed in some places, but stores are stocked and most businesses are open.


Thank you for chiming in!  It's really great to know that things are going well in La Paz. We were thinking earlier this year of traveling there until we started researching Cabo. We want to drive down so I will do some research on the road conditions, although I imagine the roads would be clear by next month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Keep in mind that tropical storm season isn't officially over until the end of November, and some parts of the peninsula are subject to road closures from heavy rains that aren't necessarily reported outside Mexico. You should try to follow road conditions on specialized travel sites like BajaNomad, or TalkBaja on Facebook, that have many participants making the drive. Good luck with your trip!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

makaloco said:


> Keep in mind that tropical storm season isn't officially over until the end of November, and some parts of the peninsula are subject to road closures from heavy rains that aren't necessarily reported outside Mexico. You should try to follow road conditions on specialized travel sites like BajaNomad, or TalkBaja on Facebook, that have many participants making the drive. Good luck with your trip!


Thank you VERY MUCH! :kiss:


----------

